# Tired of it all!



## DannyLQT (Jan 14, 2003)

So right now I'm missing class. I have a test next week and I really should be there. But unfortunately I can't be because on my way to school I started getting cramps. I thought it would pass and be ok but NO it just kept getting worse so I turned around and came home.I'm so pissed off right now, I just needed to vent. I don't know what is worse, missing class or sitting in class fighting the cramps wondering if u'd make it to the bathroom all the while not paying any attention to what the professor is saying.Yesterday was worse. I was in a store with my friend and all of a sudden the cramps hit me. I started feeling lightheaded and nauseous and started to make my way towards the bathroom when everything went black. I couldn't see anything! I could feel myself falling down but I forced myself to walk, literally dragging my feet. I have never had that happen b4. It really scared me. But I can't stand this anymore. Some days I just want to stay hidden away in my house. Nothing I do seems to make it any better. Sometimes I wish everyone in the world would have IBS that way no one would be ashamed of it.


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Yea, I hear ya. This happend to me last week and I was so disappointed in myself that I stayed home from school b/c of cramps. I find that if I miss class b/c of it, it becomes a habit and I if I get one little pain, I'll miss a day. This week hasn't been so bad, I managed to get through, thank goodness!! Hang in there Danny, you are not alone.


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

Danny,Oh, how I can relate to your story. It is SO hard to cope with IBS and school. I don't know about the professors at your school, but mine aren't too sympathetic and their attendance policies are pretty strict. So of course, that puts more pressure on your body. I think the lightheadedness and near-blackouts you are experiencing might be due to possible panic attacks that you may be experiencing ### the first sign of the cramping. I know that when I start to feel the cramping/rumbling/gurgling/pain, I immediately have a panic attack, which obviously makes things worse. You might want to look into that -- a lot of IBS is the anxiety you feel BECAUSE of the IBS. Vicious cycle. Have you tried taking Immodium on an empty stomach before you eat breakfast before class? It might cause you C a little, but again, it might keep things under control for you to at least get through your classes. I hate the feeling of being so incredibly SICK on the inside and having to look calm on the outside during lectures, trying desperately to take notes and pay attention while also attempting not to DIE or run out of the classroom to the bathroom! *sigh* If you need any further support or encouragement, please don't hesitate to e-mail me. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. God bless!


----------

